# The last drill press I plan on owning



## superdav721

Ok my mouth is watering now. A very nice addition to your shop John. I am glad for you and hope it serves you well. How many weeks did you save up for it? 
Congrats
Oh and those lasers look like a gun sight out of Star Wars…


----------



## Hoakie

$30 per month for 2 years + some gift cards and b-day allowance . Doesn't hurt to have an awesome wife who supports (or is it endure? can never remember) my tool addiction.


----------



## superdav721

Same here. She has her moments but it is when I go overboard. I could go nuts on ebay. Thats why I put a few hundred on a refillable credit card and that's my limit.


----------



## NiteWalker

I'm drooling too. 
I use my drill press a lot, and love it (ridgid dp1550) but the 18-900 is the dp of my dreams.


----------



## rustynails

I have had the same press for about a month now and love mine.

congradulations..


----------



## thiel

Have the same one… love it. The quill travel has already proven useful, and I really like how easy it is to tilt the table (on both axes). The fence is a nice addition: worth it.

Really… not too tippy when mounted on wheels? I put the plywood on but lacked the manhood to add wheels. Perhaps I'll give it another go!

I did carry the headstock in from the truck myself, but honestly it's the heaviest thing I've ever lifted and I don't think I could do it a second time. You DEFINITELY need two people to assemble this machine!


----------



## NormG

Wow, congrats


----------



## Bob817

Wow!, What a Beauty!, Best of luck with it.


----------



## a1Jim

Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## helluvawreck

It looks like a fine machine. Thanks for the post.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Hoakie

@Theil,

Yes it does NOT feel tippy on the General base. I do not plan on moving it around a lot, but I did want to be able to move it again so I can rearrange the shop as needed. One thing i did different than Delta's instructions was to mount so the front of the base was ~1" from the front of the plywood instead of centered. What this did was make it more centered between the front and back wheels when I need to move it. In this configuration the back of the DP motor is roughly even with the back wheels so the center of mass of the motor is in front of the back wheels.

Others, thanks for the comments. I know i'm going to love it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

That is one nice machine! Thanks for posting!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
(The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood is now online!)


----------



## Ken90712

Nice! I have the same two Drill Press's I just got my delta a few weeks ago and love it. Blondie and and I lifted the head on, your ight it a little heavy. This Drill press is a solid performer and I love looking at it when in the shop.

Congrats!


----------



## Triumph1

Very nice. I am using the same drill press and love it also! The tilting table is my favorite part. The only difference is I am using a Woodpecker drill press table.


----------



## Hoakie

For those that are interested in buying between now and April 30 2012 (or bought after Jan 1, 2012), it looks like Delta has a $100 mail-in-rebate. (this is good for other delta equipment as well but didn't match model's with equipment)

That brings the cost down of the unit to be comparable with other 17" models with less features


----------



## Delta356

Of course it will be your last drill press to own… Its a Delta. The finest in drill presses these days….
Thanks for sharing. Congrats..

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## Chipy

That is is one fine Hole maker!!!!


----------



## Woodmaster1

I bought the same one in oct. love it. It sure beats my 80 yr. old craftsman. But I am still keeping it around, no reason to get rid of an old friend.


----------



## cvalley

Nice review. I'm sold. I've been debating between about 4 drill presses now for over a year. Steel City 20525, Rikon 30-240, Jet JDP-20MF and the Delta 18-900L. I had pulled the trigger on the SC DP but the sales manager at Toolking (Doug) is not a straight shooter and I canceled. I've always liked the Delta but the $829 price has slowed me down. The $100 rebate has pushed me over the edge. Now I only need to deposit the money in my private account, that way I can obscure the true cost. I'll tell my wife I got it for $349 then $100 rebate. You should see my $699 Cabinet Saw and the Rikon 14" Deluxe Band saw I got for $399. Oh, I need to keep her out of the local Woodcraft store or my cover will be blown. Or worse yet my Tool addiction will suffer.


----------



## Chaz33015

I have 2 comments: one about the drill press and another about the rebate. Hoakie is correct in the previous comment that Delta advertised a $100 rebate for 18-900L drill presses purchased before April 30, 2012. I bought one April 28 and have been generally very happy with it. My only complaint is that I wish it had a full 1 HP motor, but overall I give it a B+.

My experience with the Rebate though has been horrible. As I said, I bought the drill press April 28, and post marked the rebate the next day. In just a couple days it will be 6 months (and almost a dozen emails to Delta) and I still have not received my rebate. Frankly, the customer service and rebate department are a F- and I certainly caution any fellow woodworker to consider a purchase from Delta very carefully.


----------

